# Free 89 XJ looking for CHEAP (or free) plow set up advise



## captntim (Dec 12, 2002)

I've been given a 89 Cherokee that I intend to use as a woods/plow truck. It won't ever see the road, so I'm not looking for anything fancy. 

What plow set-up would you suggest looking for as I get this ready for winter? I'm an experienced fabricator, but my time is limited so I'd like to find a close match. This fine machine will get a set of chains on all corners and tube sand in the back...I'm still undecided if I'm going to weld the spider gears or not. 

Thanks, 

Tim


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm in Maine too (Auburn), and am selling my '92 Cherokee Laredo with a Snowbear (electric) Flexblade (poly moldboard) plow. Would consider breaking it up and selling Jeep and plow separately. Plow would do really great for your purposes, mounts onto a 2" front receiver hitch (pretty easy to find new, or fabricate with scrap yard parts).

Plow works great, electric up and down, manual left/right/center. Equipped with an older set of Meyer lights. Lift actuator replaced last year.

If you search this site for "Flexblade" or "big ugly switch" you'll see some older posts. The 'normal' Snowbear switch that is designed to hang on the driver's window has been replaced by 4 heavy duty relays (mounted under the hood) and a long 3 way toggle on the dashboard.

I'll sell the complete setup for $500.00 if you're interested. Feel free to email me at [email protected] for more info.


----------

